# Egg Starters



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

Our 20 hens are starting to lay. The first egg was about two weeks ago and now we are getting 8-11 a day. The first week of "egg song" kept us wondering what was going on until we watched a chicken leave the nesting box, step out of the coop then begin telling the world about her egg laying abilities.

We are loving it!!

Two questions...

1) Our eggs are small, at what time do they get larger to a medium or large size? We have six breeds of chickens, Buff Orpingtons, Australorps, Americaunas, Dominiques, Production Reds (RIR cross), and Production whites (White leghorn cross). The whites are going to town, but the eggs are rather small.

2) we have had a Red and a white lay a double-yolk egg. Is that anything that we need to worry about?

Thanks for the input and support. This is one of the best boards out there!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The eggs should be getting bigger soon,it doesn't take long.A double-yolker is a bonus egg,relish them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi and welcome. I posted earlier, but it got lost in cyber space. Your eggs will get mormal sized over a few weeks. Like CQ said double yolkers are a bonus. 
Make sure your girls are getting plenty of protein and calcium!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those breeds should lay decent size eggs. Give it a few weeks.
Fun, right?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

You'll go through the pee-wee 35-42 grams.small 43-49g ,medium 50-56g.large 57-63g stage.
3-4 months before they will be the large size.I have 5 Doms that are 21 months and 3 always lay a medium size egg.


----------



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Those breeds should lay decent size eggs. Give it a few weeks.
> Fun, right?


It's a ton of fun. I have a 13 year old boy who would rather play with his chickens than play video games. We are having so much fun with these girls we got 6 guineas, 6 brahmas, and six more buff orps to add to our flock.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

One of my granddaughters will spend hours back there. She loves the silkies.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

azbison said:


> 2) we have had a Red and a white lay a double-yolk egg. Is that anything that we need to worry about?
> 
> Thanks for the input and support. This is one of the best boards out there!!


Hi there. Contrary to popular opinion, double yolk eggs are not a desirable occurrence. On occasion, it is not so much a concern. Just keep an eye out for percentages, and most of all, keep them healthy and enjoy your birds. Here's some info regarding double yolked eggs, among other problems associated with Peritonitis:
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/p...uctive_system/egg_peritonitis_in_poultry.html


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They say the hen song following the laying is possibly deferring a predator from the nest. I get a kick from the roosters who get in the nest and croon the girls to come in too. Rooster behavior is very interesting.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> They say the hen song following the laying is possibly deferring a predator from the nest. I get a kick from the roosters who get in the nest and croon the girls to come in too. Rooster behavior is very interesting.


 It is interesting. I call it playing "house".


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

My girls get all confused about the egg song, Some times it's a "look at what I just did" and sometimes is an "I'm getting ready to" and another it is "So and so just went and stole my nest" lol


----------

